# Lösung von Aufgabe



## ferdoman_ (19. Dez 2022)

a)       Legen Sie eine Methode *public void addEintrag(Pirate author, LocalDateTime time, String text) *an, mit der ein Eintrag ins Logbuch geschrieben wird. Überlegen Sie sich, wie Sie Einträge als Attribute im Logbuch speichern sollen. (Eine Möglichkeit wäre eine weitere Klasse LogbuchEintrag und ein Array solcher Einträge.)

b)      Legen Sie eine Methode *public int size()* an, mit der die Anzahl der bisher geschrieben Logbucheinträge ermittelt wird.

c)       Legen Sie eine Methode *public void print()* an, die sämtliche Logbucheinträge auf der Konsole ausgibt.

Hinweis zum Umgang mit LocalDateTime:

LocalDateTime t = LocalDateTime._now_(); // speichert den jetzigen Zeitpunkt in der Variable t
String s = t.format(DateTimeFormatter._ISO_LOCAL_DATE_TIME_) // wandelt das LocaLDateTime-Objekt in einen String um. Benutzt ein Format gemäß ISO-Standard
d)      Fügen Sie Ihrer Schiff-Klasse ein neues Attribut *logs* vom Typ *Logbuch* hinzu.

Hallo wie kann man diese Aufgaben lösen?


----------



## LimDul (19. Dez 2022)

In dem man den Anweisungen der Aufgabe folgt. Hilfreich wäre es dazu einen Rechner mit einer IDE zu nehmen und mal anzufangen wie weit man kommt. Und wenn man konkret nicht weiterkommt, die konkrete Frage zu stellen.

Wenn man keine Idee hat, wo man Anfangen kann - noch mal die gesamten Unterlagen des Kurses und die vorherigen Aufgaben durcharbeiten


----------



## ferdoman_ (19. Dez 2022)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> In dem man den Anweisungen der Aufgabe folgt. Hilfreich wäre es dazu einen Rechner mit einer IDE zu nehmen und mal anzufangen wie weit man kommt. Und wenn man konkret nicht weiterkommt, die konkrete Frage zu stellen.
> 
> Wenn man keine Idee hat, wo man Anfangen kann - noch mal die gesamten Unterlagen des Kurses und die vorherigen Aufgaben durcharbeiten


Ich hab nur noch kurz Zeit


----------



## LimDul (19. Dez 2022)

Tja, dann mal loslegen - hier macht dir keine deiner Hausaufgaben


----------



## White_Fox (20. Dez 2022)

ferdoman_ hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab nur noch kurz Zeit


Dann solltest du dich besser beeilen.


----------

